# FreeriderIN will jetzt auch noch TRIALen lernen! Brauche Expertentips - welches Rad?



## Ju226 (18. August 2007)

Hi,

ich komme eigentlich eher ausm Enduro/Freeride Bereich, finde es aber total beeindruckend was ihr Trialer so alles für Tricks drauf habt!! 
Würde gern den ein oder anderen Trick lernen, was aber mit meinem 16++ kg Bike und 150mm Federweg halt nicht die beste Idee ist...

Deswegen soll ein 2.Bike her, mit dem es aufgrund von Geometrie und Gewicht etwas einfacher zum lernen sein sollte!

*Aber was genau**???* Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt nicht so ne Ahnung... und hätte gern die ein oder andere Meinung dazu gehört. 

Meine Überlegung war eher so ne Art Trial-Alrounder mit 26 Zoll, Schaltung (?) und Sattel anzuschaffen (ja ja ich weiß... die hardcore trialer sollten ab hier vielleicht lieber nicht weiterlesen ). Ich fänds gut, wenn ich mit dem Rad  auch noch den ein oder anderen Trail auf meiner Hausrunde fahren könnte. Deswegen 26+Sattel usw. 

Hab gedacht entweder *günstiges Einsteiger Alround Trialbike *wie z.B. 
z.B. 26" Koxx Racing Code
oder 26" Yaabaa 599 
oder 26" Yaabaa 999 

*ODER* selber was aus alt und neu zusammenstellen.

So was in der Art (aber nur mal ganz grob durchdacht...)
Rahmen: Yaabaa Mururora
Gabel: ich glaub irgendeine  Marzocchi DIRT JUMPER haben wir hier noch liegen...
Bremsen: hinten HS33
vorne: ne vorhandene Hays Scheibenbremse
Laufräder: VR-Laufrad Echo 26" 38mm , hinten?
Schaltung (?)
und ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was noch... halt nicht das allerbilligste, aber auch nicht die wirklich teuren Sachen, evtl. gebrauchte Teile. 

Preislich sollte das ganze auch nicht weit über 1000 liegen. Brauche denk ich nicht die teuren Teile weil ich A erst anfange - also keine krassen Tricks und  - B wiege ich auch nur 53kg, damit schaffe ich das eh nicht was zu zerstören... oder?

*So, was raten denn nun die Experten?*
Mit welchem Bike ist es leichter Tricks zu lernen?
Bei welcher Variante hätte ich denn mehr für mein Geld?
Am unsichersten bin ich wegen der Federgabel - ist beim reinen Trailen ja nicht angesagt! Aber für so ein Mischlingsrad sollte es gehen, oder macht das die ganze Geometrie von so nem Rahmen kaputt??? ...und leicht ist sie auch nicht.

Falls jemand was gebrauchtes hat (komplett oder Teile) wär das -je nachdem wie ich mich entscheide- auch nicht uninteressant...!!!

Ja, ich hweiß langer Text und viele Fragen, aber ich hab echt keinen Plan  Wär echt dankbar wenn mich mal jemand beraten könnte 

Gruß
Jule


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2007)

1. Federgabel: Also es gibt einige bekannte Trialer die auch mit federgabel fahren (Ryan Leech), das nur mal so vorweg.
Du hast schon recht mit dem fakt das eine feder gabel die geo ein wenig kaputt macht, also flacherer lenkwinkel...
Ich denke der Hauptaspekt ist aber das dir die federgabel die ganze enerie schluckt die man zum beispiel beim Räderversetzen aufbringen muss...
also sofern du mit dem rad nicht neben bei noch Trails mit harten wurzelpassagen oder fetten drops fahren willst, sei dir zu einer Starrgabel geraten.
Zu den Rahmen ist zu sagen, Ein Yaabaa rahmen ist nur nen auslauf modell von den Koxx rahmen. also der Mururora ist der alte Koxx racing code...

ich glaube auf der 2. seite hier wirst du einen thread finden in dem sich jemand ein Yabaa Mururora nach ähnlichen vorstellungen aufgebaut hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2007)

Ich bin dann mal so frei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=41816&page=291
Ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Seite(Post 7263)
Wie ich finde trifft es 100% auf deine Angaben zu
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Ju226 (18. August 2007)

hey, ging ja schnell mit den Antworten 

ja ja Ryan Leech ist eh schuld... hab mir zu oft Art of Trials angeschaut! Das ist so geil, das muss man einfach lernen wollen 



> Ein Yaabaa rahmen ist nur nen auslauf modell von den Koxx rahmen. also der Mururora ist der alte Koxx racing code...


ähhh, ok - interessant! 



> Du hast schon recht mit dem fakt das eine feder gabel die geo ein wenig kaputt macht, also flacherer lenkwinkel...
> Ich denke der Hauptaspekt ist aber das dir die federgabel die ganze enerie schluckt die man zum beispiel beim Räderversetzen aufbringen muss...



Also mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel: heißt das dann das es schwieriger ist aufs Hinterrad zu kommen, oder wie oder was? 
Und mit der Energie - ja das kenn ich von meinem. Federgabel u Dämpfer saugen einfach die ganze energie weg - deswegen ja auch ein neues bike. Vielleicht doch lieber Starrgabel. WEnn ich das doch mal irgendwo testen könnt...



> Ich bin dann mal so frei:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...41816&page=291
> Ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Seite(Post 7263)
> Wie ich finde trifft es 100% auf deine Angaben zu
> ...



yep, DANKE. Das triffts wohl voll und ganz... da werd ich mal nachhaken.

Generell noch: ist es mit 26 Zoll echt soooo viel schwieriger zu lernen?

merci schon mal!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. August 2007)

> Generell noch: ist es mit 26 Zoll echt soooo viel schwieriger zu lernen?


nein, es ist nur gewöhnunssache. dürfte für dich aber einfacher sein, da du dich nicht erst an ein 20" bike gewöhnen musst.


btw: juhu...eine Frau mehr im sport. Ich finde es schade das die frauenbeteiligung im biketrial so gering ist.


----------



## dirk_diggler (18. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch lieber Starrgabel. WEnn ich das doch mal irgendwo testen könnt...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherco (18. August 2007)

huhu.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Trialbike reinrassig sein.
Man fährt einfach nur durch die geounterschiede schlechter.
Klar kann man es wie Ryan Leech machen,aber ich finde selber 
seine fahrweise ist nur "halb"-trial.

Achja zur federgabel:Erschwert die das versetzen?
Beim Motorradtrial ist es eher andersrum,sie hilft dabei.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2007)

Sherco schrieb:


> huhu.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Trialbike reinrassig sein.
> Man fÃ¤hrt einfach nur durch die geounterschiede schlechter.
> ...



Es geht ja nicht um reinrassiges Trialen
Es soll ja ein Kompromiss gefunden werden.

Und ja,die Federgabel nimmt,zumindest im Bike Trial,viel Energie weg->rÃ¤der versetzen wird erschwert.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Ju226 (18. August 2007)

> Probieren / Ansehen kannst das Radel gerne mal, kuckst du hier: http://forum.trial.to/



@Uli: Also das wär super!!! Hab mich gleich mal angemeldet.

Könntest Du hier auch mal ein Foto vom Radl reinstellen?? 



> Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Trialbike reinrassig sein.
> Man fährt einfach nur durch die geounterschiede schlechter.
> Klar kann man es wie Ryan Leech machen,aber ich finde selber
> seine fahrweise ist nur "halb"-trial.



 Ob das jetzt "halb"trial ist oder nicht - keine Ahnung. 
Aber für meinen Einsatzzweck ist ein reinrassiges Trialbike denk ich nicht das richtige. 



> btw: juhu...eine Frau mehr im sport. Ich finde es schade das die frauenbeteiligung im biketrial so gering ist.


ja warum eigentlich??? liegt das an den Männern? ...nur ein SCHERZ!!! 

Und zur Gabel: wieviel Energie auch eine hart eingestellte FederGabel wegnimmt hab ich erst heute wieder gemerkt. Vielleicht wirds tatsächlich ne Starrgabel.

Gruß
Jule


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht wirds tatsÃ¤chlich ne Starrgabel...


Du tust gut daran


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2007)

@ sherco, Federgabeln am fahrrad sind ja gedämpft das ist ja das was dir die energie raubt. ich weiß nicht wie das beim motoradtrial aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (19. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> hey, ging ja schnell mit den Antworten
> Also mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel: heißt das dann das es schwieriger ist aufs Hinterrad zu kommen, oder wie oder was?
> Und mit der Energie - ja das kenn ich von meinem. Federgabel u Dämpfer saugen einfach die ganze energie weg - deswegen ja auch ein neues bike. Vielleicht doch lieber Starrgabel. WEnn ich das doch mal irgendwo testen könnt...
> Generell noch: ist es mit 26 Zoll echt soooo viel schwieriger zu lernen?



servus, mein echo pure hat mit 425mm gabel auch einen ziemlich flachen lenkwinkel im gegensatz zu meinen heatsink rahmen mit extrem steilen steuerrohr. beim trial fahre ich mittlerweile lieber mit flachem lenkwinkel weils den radstand erlängert ohne das der rahmen ewig lang sein muss. ich denke es ist geschmackssache. mir kommts vor als wenn beim hook up ein flacher lenkwinkel besser ist.
ich kann bei meinem nicolai helius FR den lenkwinkel verstellen und im freeride und tourbereich ist der lenkwinkel viel entscheidender als im trial.

ich komm mit meinem fullie auch auf 7 paletten. das mit der energie muss man wie beim motorrad nutzen. also luftdämpfer mit a bissl mehr druck und zugstufe komplett weg. hab meine bikes auch schon öfters mit einer 80mm fox gefahren. für bunnyhop ist das sogar besser find ich. für treter und andere trialtechniken find ichs aber störend. am anfang ist starr auf jedenfall besser. ausserdem ist die einzige gabel die für trial taugt eine auf 60mm umgebaute.

du kommst vom 26zoll.. 20 wär viel mehr umstellung. fahr auf jedenfall 26 zoll.  ich hätt noch einen zoo rahmen mit sattelstützenmöglichkeit und v-brake aufnahmen hinten. das wär recht günstig zum anfangen weil du das zeug sicher alles liegen hast. einziger nachteil es geht kein 2.5er reifen hinten rein. komm aus der nähe münchen, könnt ich mal mitbringen wennst mit den anderen fährst.


----------



## Sherco (19. August 2007)

> [@ sherco, Federgabeln am fahrrad sind ja gedämpft das ist ja das was dir die energie raubt. ich weiß nicht wie das beim motoradtrial aussieht.../QUOTE]
> 
> Jo,dämpfen sehr stark,aber ohne die energie vom ausfedern der gabel,würde man das weniger gut bewegen können.
> beim hinterrad heber drückt man absichtlich stark in die gabel


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2007)

okay also sie dämpfen nicht sondern federn

das dämpfen schluckt die energie...


----------



## Sherco (19. August 2007)

nein  es tut beides.Dämpfen tut es,weil das sonst ungemütlich ist  und federn für andere dinge


----------



## Ju226 (19. August 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hätt noch einen zoo rahmen mit sattelstützenmöglichkeit und v-brake aufnahmen hinten. das wär recht günstig zum anfangen weil du das zeug sicher alles liegen hast. einziger nachteil es geht kein 2.5er reifen hinten rein. komm aus der nähe münchen, könnt ich mal mitbringen wennst mit den anderen fährst.



hey das hört sich super an!! Haste das Rad nicht noch komplett? Würd ich dir sofort abkaufen 

Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn normal eigentlich? 2.5er?

Jetzt fällt mir ja noch was ganz wichtiges ein: Wie ist das eigentlich mit den *Rahmengrößen* bei Trialbikes??? Ist das immer eine Standardgröße oder gibts wie beim mtb verschiedene Größen? ...bin nämlich nicht sooo groß und nicht das dann ein Rahmen viieeeel zu lang ist!


----------



## KermitB4 (19. August 2007)

Es gibt nur zwei größen, eben 20 oder 26 " 

Die Rahmen tun sich dann in der jeweiligen Radgröße nur in der Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge und so unterscheiden.

Bei 26" wird vorne und hinten meist ein 2,35er Reifen gefahren.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2007)

kermit du bist aber schon lang kein 26" mehr gefahren ne 

ne bei den großen (26") hinten 2,5 vorne 2,35

ich denke für dich sollte nur der radstand wichtig sein, und den am besten schön kurz wählen. bis max. 1075 vll. noch 1080


----------



## isah (19. August 2007)

Bei 26" geht auch 2.35 und 2.1, kein Ding. Ein 2.35 High Roller hat auf jeden Fall ausreichend dicke Aussenwaende, und bevor ich mir'n Steuerrohr ausfraese oder meine Schrauben durch 10 Euro / stk austausche spar ich doch lieber da..


----------



## KermitB4 (19. August 2007)

Danke


----------



## AxLpAc (19. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir ja noch was ganz wichtiges ein: Wie ist das eigentlich mit den *Rahmengrößen* bei Trialbikes??? Ist das immer eine Standardgröße oder gibts wie beim mtb verschiedene Größen? ...bin nämlich nicht sooo groß und nicht das dann ein Rahmen viieeeel zu lang ist!



es gibt meist "long" und "short" - musst schauen, was dir besser liegt. es gibt auch relativ kleingewachsene menschen, die mit einem langen rahmen gut klar kommen. 
für bunnys und co. eignet sich ein kurzer aus jeden fall besser.



KermitB4 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur zwei größen, eben 20 oder 26 "
> 
> Die Rahmen tun sich dann in der jeweiligen Radgröße nur in der Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge und so unterscheiden...



siehe oben...


----------



## 525Rainer (20. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> hey das hört sich super an!! Haste das Rad nicht noch komplett? Würd ich dir sofort abkaufen
> Was für Reifen fahrt ihr denn normal eigentlich? 2.5er?
> Jetzt fällt mir ja noch was ganz wichtiges ein: Wie ist das eigentlich mit den *Rahmengrößen* bei Trialbikes??? Ist das immer eine Standardgröße oder gibts wie beim mtb verschiedene Größen? ...bin nämlich nicht sooo groß und nicht das dann ein Rahmen viieeeel zu lang ist!



komplett ist es nicht. ich könnt allerdings schaun was ich noch dazu hab. innenlager und race face kurbel mit 20er ritzel und rockring hätt ich evtl. noch, laufrad vorne und die HS33 die aufm bike zu sehn ist mit evo adapter. ich würd allerdings V-brake fahren mit speziellen belägen.
der rahmen würd 100euro kosten du kannst ihn von mir aus auch probieren vorher.
der rahmen ist eher kurz, deswegen fuhr ich als 190cm typ auch den langen und hohen vorbau und lenker. schreibst halt a pn wennst interesse hast.


----------



## Ju226 (21. August 2007)

dirk_diggler schrieb:


> ....
> Probieren / Ansehen kannst das Radel gerne mal, kuckst du hier: http://forum.trial.to/
> 
> Hier verabreden sich die ganzen Münchner Trialer. Einfach anmelden und unter "Treffpunkt" kucken wann wer wo fährt.
> ...



dauert das immer so lang bis man da nen login kriegt?? hab mich am sonntag angemeldet, aber es geht noch nicht.. gut - das ist nicht mal ganze 2 tage her. wahrscheinlich bin ich zu nur ungeduldig?!

@525Rainer: hab dir ne pn geschickt...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> dauert das immer so lang bis man da nen login kriegt?? hab mich am sonntag angemeldet, aber es geht noch nicht.. gut - das ist nicht mal ganze 2 tage her. wahrscheinlich bin ich zu nur ungeduldig?!
> 
> @525Rainer: hab dir ne pn geschickt...



das wird der grund sein warum alle im ibc forum sind


----------



## alien1976 (22. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> dauert das immer so lang bis man da nen login kriegt?? hab mich am sonntag angemeldet, aber es geht noch nicht.. gut - das ist nicht mal ganze 2 tage her. wahrscheinlich bin ich zu nur ungeduldig?!
> 
> @525Rainer: hab dir ne pn geschickt...



Ne funzt eigentlich

Ich hab mal den Tobi geschrieben er soll deinen Account freigeben.


----------



## Ju226 (22. August 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Ne funzt eigentlich
> 
> Ich hab mal den Tobi geschrieben er soll deinen Account freigeben.



super, vielleicht klappts ja dann. bis jetzt gehts nämlich immer noch nicht


----------



## alien1976 (23. August 2007)

@JU226
Also um dich mal auf dem laufenden zu halten.
wir bekommen Besuch vom Bodensee am Freitag und fahren wohl an diesem oder Samstag in der City oder im OLY an de Steine. Ich versuch dich mal auf dem laufenden zu halten Ich schick ir mal zur Sicherheit meine Nummer per PN dann kannst dich ja melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ju226 (23. August 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> @JU226
> Also um dich mal auf dem laufenden zu halten.
> wir bekommen Besuch vom Bodensee am Freitag und fahren wohl an diesem oder Samstag in der City oder im OLY an de Steine. Ich versuch dich mal auf dem laufenden zu halten Ich schick ir mal zur Sicherheit meine Nummer per PN dann kannst dich ja melden.




oh, das hört sich gut an. Wär super wenn Du mich da weiter auf dem laufenden hältst. Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich mal vorbei schauen, wenn ichs schaff!!


----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2007)

sagt halt dazu wer kommt???


----------



## alien1976 (23. August 2007)

Die bodenseeler haben grad abgesagt wegen übernachtungstechnischen Problemen. Kommen ein aderes Wochenende mal vorbei. Aber dennoch fahren mer garantiert des WoEnd.


----------



## tobsen (25. August 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> dauert das immer so lang bis man da nen login kriegt?? hab mich am sonntag angemeldet, aber es geht noch nicht.. gut - das ist nicht mal ganze 2 tage her. wahrscheinlich bin ich zu nur ungeduldig?!




hmpf, sorry...
wegen der dämlichen spam bots ist die automatische freischaltung zur zeit nich aktiv. muss das manuell machen aber hab meine PMs erst grad gelesen.

der kurzen rede langer sinn: du bist freigeschaltet


----------



## Hardcoretrialer (1. September 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich komme eigentlich eher ausm Enduro/Freeride Bereich, finde es aber total beeindruckend was ihr Trialer so alles für Tricks drauf habt!!
> Würde gern den ein oder anderen Trick lernen, was aber mit meinem 16++ kg Bike und 150mm Federweg halt nicht die beste Idee ist...
> ...


hi jule 
ich hätte da eine idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
du könntest dir eine 50 mm gabel kaufen und dann vorne ein leichtes rad mit einer scheibenbremse und ner kleinen scheibe einbauen und den rest den du vorgeschlagen hast war schon korrekt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
du hast doch ne dirtjumper???????????
Verkaufst du sie mir für kleines geld????
denn ich will mir ein Dirtbike bauen

Gruß Arnold

Schreib möglichst schnell zurück


----------



## Ju226 (1. September 2007)

oh man! ich bin grad völlig planlos!!! kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen 

Will mir nen Innenlager bestellen, aber habe keinen Plan...

Hab mir gedacht, ich kann fürs erste mal ne alte RaceFace kurbel hernehmen und das große Kettenblatt abschrauben und nen Rockring draufmachen. Dann hätte ich 22-18 und das müsste ja die gleiche Übersetzung sein wie 18-15 (2,4). Ja, ich weiß weniger Bodenfreiheit... aber für den Anfang sollte das gehen, oder?

*ABER (jetzt kommt das eigentliche Problem):*
welche Innenlager Achsenbreite brauche ich? Im normalen MTB hat diese Kurbel ein 68mm/113mm ISIS innenlager.
Der Rahmen den ich inzwischen hab, hat auch ein 68mm Gehäuse aber wie weiss ich welche Breite ich brauche?

Außerdem will ich später Trial-Kurbeln kaufen... aber passt dann das Lager, das ich mir jetzt kaufen will noch??? oder wie oder was?

Hinten habe ich dann (bis ich Geld für was anderes hab) ein altes MTB Laufrad mit Shimano 8-fach Nabe.  Mit dem SingleSpeed kit und kettenspanner kann ich dann mit den Spacern die gerade Kettenlinie abstimmen...

geht mein plan auf oder ist das alles irgendwie schmarrn???


@Hardcoretrialer:
hab mich erst mal für ne Starrgabel entschieden. Mal schauen wie es ist... und für den Fall das mir das gar nicht taugt, will ich die Dirtjumper lieber mal behalten...


----------



## Levelboss (1. September 2007)

Nimm am Besten ein 128mm Innenlager. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite, denn es passt immer, egal welche Kurbeln oder welchen Rahmen Du hast.


----------



## Trialstriker (2. September 2007)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen bei 128mm kann eigendlich nix schief gehen 
bei kürzeren is das etwas gewagt


----------



## Ju226 (2. September 2007)

danke! hab ein 128er bestellt... sollte dann ja hoffentlich passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (12. September 2007)

Wir Treffen uns definitiv am Samstag an der Frauenkirche 13Uhr. Besuch vom Bodensee hat sich angekündigt.


----------



## Ju226 (12. September 2007)

och neeeee, warum nich sonntag? Samstag geht wahrscheinlich nich...
Aber mal schauen, evtl. kann ich das ja noch drehen..

 mein neues altes radl ist inzwischen so gut wie fertig - nur noch die gabel fehlt. jetzt wart ich schon seit samstag drauf aber sie ist immer noch nicht da  
denk mir jeden abend, so jetzt baust schnell die gabel rein, und dann gehts endlich los und dann is sie nicht da.  verdammt, wo bleibt die? ich will fahren!


----------



## Luk (13. September 2007)

Mach auf jedenfall Bilder vom Radl wenns fertig ist, bin neugierig


----------



## alien1976 (13. September 2007)

Mal abwarten da der Meiste Teil der Leutz schon meckert und nur am Sonntach Zeit hat fahren wir wahrscheinlich an beiden Tagen.

Ich halt Euch auf dem Laufenden. 

PS: Also so kommt dann wohl mal jeder in den Genuss.


----------



## Ju226 (13. September 2007)

Juhuuu, jetzt ists fertig  






...und bitte kein kommentar zum thema rockring 
und überhaupt: das rad is eigentlich nur mal so ne vorläufige Version, bis ich noch ein paar andere Teile zusammen hab, dann wird noch das ein oder andere verändert...

und die erste testfahrt hab ich auch überlebt:





... und irgendwie ist so ne starrgabel verdammt hart!

vielleicht kann ich mir dann ja am wochenende bei den experten was abschauen, damits nicht mehr so verspackt aussieht


----------



## alien1976 (14. September 2007)

Siht doch gar ne ma schlecht aus fürs erste .Ich finde ein guter Komromiss.

Des mit dem Rockring jetzt wo du es sagts sehe ich es auch abe naja musst hakt aufpassen dast net aufsetzt.

Übrigens Der Jan kommt am Sonntag auch na München. Also wenn Du noch irgenwelche Teile benötigts ruf Ihn an dann bringt ers direkt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (14. September 2007)

Juhu Julia,

es hat doch alles geklappt. Diese lahmarschige Post *kopfschüttel*

Aber Top dass sie doch noch gekommen ist.

Und jetzt heisst es fleissig üben!

MFG


----------



## Luk (14. September 2007)

Sehr gut!
Wenn ich bedenke mit was ich angefangen habe ;-)
So jetzt heißt es üben, üben, üben.


----------



## Ju226 (14. September 2007)

puh, bin schon fleißig am üben... 

@kermit: zum GLÜCK! hätt mir schon fast ne andere bestellt  ja, die post ist echt voll fürn arsch! und ein rad ohne gabel ist halt nicht so der hit. aber ich find das teil passt doch perfekt zum restlichen bike.

jetzt frag ich mich grad, warum die kette mit einmal so locker ist? gestern war sie noch fest... is das normal? also nochmal kürzen?

@alien: wegen wochenende: wettermäßig schauts jetzt so aus, das sonntag gut ist. also "müssen" wir da in bikepark. sprich, jetzt könnt ich halt doch samstag! fährt da wer, und wo und wann und so?

hm, vom jan bräucht ich dann eigentlich noch nen rochring, aber samstag kommt der nicht zufällig, oder?


----------



## KermitB4 (15. September 2007)

Was du eventuell brauchen könntest, wäre ein vernünftiger HR-Reifen, weil mit dem Fat-Albert wirst du auf dauer nicht glücklich werden.

Der bietet im Vergleich zum TryAll weniger Grip, schlägt schneller durch und bounct nicht mal annähernd so gut.

Wenn du Kohle hast, hol dir den TryAll oder einen Maxxis, wenn nicht, wechsle die Reifen und fahre den momentanen VR Reifen, hinten.

MFG


----------



## alien1976 (15. September 2007)

Servas

aslo ich hab grad mitm Simon gequasselt.

Wir treffen uns heute 15 Uhr am Geologischen Garten Fridrich - Eckard-Str. in höhe der Tanke.
http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=48.144816,11.640302&spn=0.000775,0.001808&z=19
Und enscheiden dann ob mer noch zu dem anderen Spot nebenan fahren wie oben gepostet.

@ Ju Der Jan kommt erst morsche vorbei  wird dann wohl nix mitm Rockring. Aba des geht auch schon mal ohne.


----------



## Luk (15. September 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> puh, bin schon fleißig am üben...
> .....
> jetzt frag ich mich grad, warum die kette mit einmal so locker ist? gestern war sie noch fest... is das normal? also nochmal kürzen?
> ....



Also auf dem Bild schaut die Kette schon recht lang aus.
Was mir bei diesem Kettenspanner oft passiert, ist dass er sich verschiebt und dann die Kette locker ist.

Mein Tipp Kette kürzen und schauen ob es besser wird.


----------



## Ju226 (15. September 2007)

ja, ich weiß der Reifen - das hab ich heute schon öfter gehört . Eigenltich ist das ganze hintere Laufrad ein schrott und ich werd mir da bei gelegenheit auch mal was bestellen. schau gleich mal was es gibt...

Kette kürzen hab ich versucht, aber ging nicht kürzer!

@Alien: wegen Vorbau hab ich grad mal geschaut, aber da gibts 100 verschiedene Längen und winkel. was würdest du empfehlen?? bist das rad ja auch mal kurz gefahren.

verdammt, das hat heute echt spass gemacht! vielleicht lern ich das ja echt irgendwann?!


----------



## alien1976 (16. September 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß der Reifen - das hab ich heute schon öfter gehört . Eigenltich ist das ganze hintere Laufrad ein schrott und ich werd mir da bei gelegenheit auch mal was bestellen. schau gleich mal was es gibt...
> 
> Kette kürzen hab ich versucht, aber ging nicht kürzer!
> 
> ...



auf http://trialmarkt.de/ Vorbau

Vorbau Echo Hifi 145mm 20° (31.8mm)   
oder den den ich hab
Vorbau ZOO! 20"  Aluminium 6061 Vorbau 1 1/8" mit 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung. Länge 155mm, Winkel 25°. Geeignet für 20" Bikes mit niedrigem Tretlager. Gabelklemmung 55mm hoch, schwarz.


----------



## sept (16. September 2007)

so mal kurz offtopic

hab mich grad seit langem mal wieder bei trialmarkt.de umgeschaut und muss feststellen, dass  dort gar keine echo bikes mehr mit sattelaufnahme angeboten werden . sind die jetzt uncool?????
fahr echo pure mit sattel und finds auch gut so

klärt mich mal auf bitte 

mfg sept


----------



## stroh80 (16. September 2007)

Das wird wohl zum einen daran liegen das im reinen Wettkampftrial nen Sattel unnötig ist. Und es zum anderen bei den mittlerweile extrem kurzen Sattelrohren die moderne Trialrahmen ja besitzen auchnicht wirklich Sinn macht einen zu montieren, es dürfte damit jedenfalls kaum möglich sein nen Sattel in akzeptablen höhen  anzubringen so das auch ne normal gebaute Person damit im sitzen fahren könnte.

Warum es nicht mehr Allround Trialrahmen von den großen Herstellern gibt ist mir allerdings auch schleierhaft, von den reinen Trialbike Herstellern hat ja bloss noch Koxx/Yaabaa den Code bzw Mururoa im Angebot. Anscheinend ist wohl die Nachfrage zu gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (17. September 2007)

fürs trialen mit sattel nimmt man einfach einen stabilen CC, 4cross oder street rahmen in der kleinsten grösse. die auswahl ist riesig.


----------



## Ju226 (4. Oktober 2007)

immer noch das kettenproblem:
... nach einiger Zeit lockert sich immer der kettenspanner und rutscht etwas nach oben und die kette wird lockerer. Dann muss ichs immer wieder neu spannen:-(

ach mann, wer lesen kann ist im vorteil:


> Was mir bei diesem Kettenspanner oft passiert, ist dass er sich verschiebt und dann die Kette locker ist.


@Luk: hast du eine Lösung dafür? Kette kürzen geht leider nicht... 

und das es zeimlich sch**** ist wenn die kette bei irgendwelchen hüpfversuchen abspringt konnte ich auch schon feststellen;-)

ansonsten hab ich das rad noch ein bisserl gepimpt. Muss ich mal nen foto machen. ich find jetzt fährts sich etwas besser.


----------



## Trialman04 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo TrialfreundIN,
warum nimmst Du eigentlich keinen konventionellen Kettenspanner der am Schaltauge fest geschraubt wird?

Grüße


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2007)

Trialman04 schrieb:


> Hallo TrialfreundIN,
> warum nimmst Du eigentlich keinen konventionellen Kettenspanner der am Schaltauge fest geschraubt wird?
> 
> Grüße



weil die mist sind.  

mal als tip. versuch vll. den schnellspanner fester zuzumachen, und nehm so unterlegscheiben die ne raue oberfläche haben...
das hat bei mir einigermaßen gehofen...


----------



## Ju226 (4. Oktober 2007)

Trialman04 schrieb:


> Hallo TrialfreundIN,
> warum nimmst Du eigentlich keinen konventionellen Kettenspanner der am Schaltauge fest geschraubt wird?
> 
> Grüße



Weil ich keine Ahnung hab. Ich dacht halt das wär was gescheites... Falsch gedacht?!?

Schnellspanner mach ich schon immer fester, das hilft nur bedingt.
Aber das mit den Unterlegscheiben werd ich mal probieren!
und noch ne blöde Frage zum Schluss: wo zwischen kommen denn die Unterlegscheiben .... direkt neben den Kettenspanner


----------



## Trialman04 (4. Oktober 2007)

....oder hier, ´ne Nabe von Echo mit 135mm Einbaubreite und integrietem Kettenspanner.
Sätzt allerdings einen Frontfreilauf vorraus...


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Oktober 2007)

mal ne frage von mir wo bekommt man die nabe her die echo

mfg marcel


----------



## Trialman04 (4. Oktober 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> mal ne frage von mir wo bekommt man die nabe her die echo
> 
> mfg marcel




Hi Marcel,
ich arbeite Dran....


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Oktober 2007)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (4. Oktober 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Ahnung hab. Ich dacht halt das wär was gescheites... Falsch gedacht?!?
> 
> Schnellspanner mach ich schon immer fester, das hilft nur bedingt.
> Aber das mit den Unterlegscheiben werd ich mal probieren!
> und noch ne blöde Frage zum Schluss: wo zwischen kommen denn die Unterlegscheiben .... direkt neben den Kettenspanner



nee, der ist schon gut - keine sorge 

die unterlegscheibe musst du dort dazwischen montieren, wo der spanner am rahmen geklemmt wird.


----------



## Luk (5. Oktober 2007)

Ju226 schrieb:


> @Luk: hast du eine Lösung dafür? Kette kürzen geht leider nicht...



Das war mit einer der Gründe, warum ich jetzt ohne Kettenspanner fahre, das geht aber nur mit einer Excentric Nabe oder Wagerechten Ausfallenden.
Hier ein Bild
Das mit den rauen Unterlegern könnte auch klappen, vielleicht reicht es auch schon die Lackierung an den Ausfallenden zu entfernen, damit es nicht mehr so rutscht.


----------



## Trialman04 (5. Oktober 2007)

Luk schrieb:


> Das war mit einer der Gründe, warum ich jetzt ohne Kettenspanner fahre, das geht aber nur mit einer Excentric Nabe oder Wagerechten Ausfallenden.
> Hier ein Bild
> Das mit den rauen Unterlegern könnte auch klappen, vielleicht reicht es auch schon die Lackierung an den Ausfallenden zu entfernen, damit es nicht mehr so rutscht.



´Ne Nabe mit exzentrischer Achse, das is natürlich der Stein der Weisen 
Wußte garnich das es so Etwas gibt, von welchem Hersteller is ´n die bzw. wo hast´n die her?
Hält die auch richtig in den Ausfallenden, also verdreht die sich och nich beim reintreten?


----------



## Trialman04 (5. Oktober 2007)

mr.mÃ¼tze schrieb:


> mal ne frage von mir wo bekommt man die nabe her die echo
> 
> mfg marcel




Hi Marcel,

die Echonabe kostet 105,-â¬ und kann mit dem Spannarm nachgerÃ¼stet werden, dieser kostet 30,- und kann bei trialmarkt.de bezogen werden.

MfG


----------



## Ju226 (5. Oktober 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> nee, der ist schon gut - keine sorge
> 
> die unterlegscheibe musst du dort dazwischen montieren, wo der spanner am rahmen geklemmt wird.



merci


----------



## Luk (5. Oktober 2007)

Trialman04 schrieb:


> ´Ne Nabe mit exzentrischer Achse, das is natürlich der Stein der Weisen
> Wußte garnich das es so Etwas gibt, von welchem Hersteller is ´n die bzw. wo hast´n die her?
> Hält die auch richtig in den Ausfallenden, also verdreht die sich och nich beim reintreten?



Hi, alle die es interessiert, hier ein Link

Mein Fazit nach 5 Monaten, nach anfänglichen Problemchen TOP  
Keine abgebrochenen Schaltaugen/Kettenspanner mehr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

